# Swift Folder



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone have one? It looks like a couple versions are offered as complete bikes. Any opinions? What about a Nexus hub vs. a derailleur? 

http://www.xootr.com/folding-bicycle.html
http://www.swiftfolders.com/


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

iirc Hickey has a fixed, only one I can remember seeing on rbr


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Xootr Swift*



rcnute said:


> Anyone have one? It looks like a couple versions are offered as complete bikes. Any opinions? What about a Nexus hub vs. a derailleur?
> 
> http://www.xootr.com/folding-bicycle.html
> http://www.swiftfolders.com/


I got one just before Christmas, took it to Puerto Rico in an airline travel-legal hardside suitcase, i.e. no bike luggage surcharge!

After looking at the limited Xootr models, though, I contacted the inventor/designer of the Swift, Peter Reich = [email protected] . He has a shop in Brooklyn where he makes the original Swift steel models (website http://www.swiftfolders.com/index.html ). 

I wound up going with a Xootr aluminum frame that Peter built up to my spec, as a fixed gear. He's a great guy and can do pretty much what you want. One thing about the Xootr/Swift line that you may not know is that, unlike many other folders, they take conventional bike parts, except for the seatpost and stem riser (and of course 20" wheels and tires, but these are standard BMX sizes). 

I highly recommend contacting Peter unless you feel that the stock Xootr on their website will suit you. He can put pretty much any components you like on, plus since I had my own bars, stem, and saddle in my parts box (remember... stock parts fit!) he just subtracted those from the order.

The partial fold takes a few seconds, and then it fits into most car trunks with wheels on. I've seen people carry them into offices and onto buses too. If you want smaller to ship, you can remove the QR wheels, seatpost, and riser/bar and get it to fit into a Samsonite 31" F'Lite suitcase (ebay sellers have it for ~$125).

Photo of my Xootr:


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've kinda been thinking about something like this- can anyone tell me if it's really worth it?

Here's my dilemma- is it really worth it to buy a folding bike or is it more cost effective to just rent a bike when I get where I'm going? Figure 9 times out of 10, I'd be taking the thing down to florida, to an island with very little traffic and no hills.

What (besides being in a lot better state of repair) is to be gained with one of these things?

Are they comfortable? Can you ride them 40-60 miles? 

Or is it a better idea to just get s&s couplers put on a "real" bike?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

buck-50 said:


> I've kinda been thinking about something like this- can anyone tell me if it's really worth it?
> 
> Here's my dilemma- is it really worth it to buy a folding bike or is it more cost effective to just rent a bike when I get where I'm going? Figure 9 times out of 10, I'd be taking the thing down to florida, to an island with very little traffic and no hills.
> 
> ...




I have a BF and have taken it to Italy a few times... >40-60 miles is no problem. they are designed to fit just like your other bikes, but with smaller wheels they are a bit more 'responsive' or 'twitchy'... no biggie. is it worth it? worth is an individual thing, but finding a shop that rents (and returning before they close or you leave) can be a bit of a pita, but whether more than lugging a bike around is for you to determine. there is a bit of a novelty thing to 'em, and you can look badass with your 54 or 56 chainring. S&S couplers didn't exist when I got mine, and would have to give it serious consideration if doing it again. compatible wheels, gearing is a bonus but breakdown and build time is longer and the case is bigger


----------

